# NF Awards - Results



## NF Awards Bot (Dec 21, 2008)

The votes have been counted and the results will now be shown, thank you everybody for voting, as far as I'm concerned it has been a great success.  

*The Results*

*Best Overall Female*

Hollie/Neliel   - 14 votes
Yakushi Kabuto - 9 votes
Pheonix/Iria - 6 votes

*Best Overall Male*

Zaru - 18 votes
Distracted - 4 votes
Shodai - 4 votes

*Funniest User*

Raikiri - 7 votes
Spy_Smasher - 4 votes
Sasuke_Bateman - 4 votes

*Most Underrated*

Smoke - 4 votes
Escamoh - 3 votes
(lots of people had 2 votes)

*Biggest Spammer*

Gary - 19 votes
Mider T - 13 votes
King - 5 votes

*Nicest User*

Pheonix/Iria - 5 votes
Mojo - 4 votes
Hollie/Neliel - 4 votes

*Worst Speller*

kidloco - 31 votes (lol)
Gary - 4 votes
Moe - 3 votes

*Best Staff member*

Yakushi Kabuto - 17 votes
Taxman/ Excalibur - 9 votes
Jetstorm/repstorm - 7 votes

*Moderator 2009*

Hollie/Neliel - 19 votes
Adee - 4 votes
Dr Boskov - 3 votes

*Best Rookie*

Gary 18 votes
Killu - 7 votes
abstract - 3 votes

*Best Thread starter*

Raikiri - 7 votes
Zaru - 6 votes
tiGer - 5 votes

*Hottest Male User*

Zaru - 4 votes
Omnistrife - 3 votes
Shroomsday - 2 votes

*Hottest Female User*

Curry - 6 votes
Pheonix/Iria - 5 votes
mia - 5 votes

*Comeback! award*

Shiriashi - 5 votes
Adam - 3 votes
(many people have 2 votes)

*Best Debator*

Distracted - 5 votes
dogma - 3 votes
funkmasterswede - 3 votes

*Most intelligent*

halfhearted - 6 votes
Adee - 5 votes
Toby_Christ - 4 votes

*Most helpful member*

Adee - 11 votes
Yakushi Kabuto - 10 votes
Spy_Smasher - 3 votes

*Most Artistic*

Curry - 11 votes
Dave - 10 votes
Yuki - 8 votes

*Best Couple*

Darkhope/Dave - 11 votes
LOS/Mura - 6 votes
Yariko/Portia - 5 votes

*Best Troll*

Jizz - 9 votes
Sasuke_Fanboy - 7 votes
Believe it! - 5 votes

*Most Unique member*

Susano-o - 5 votes
Utah Crip - 3 votes
Lord Yu - 3 votes

*Best member named Sunuvmann*

Sunuvmann - 1 vote

and that's the end of that chapter.  I may make some "trophies" if anyone wants them.


----------



## Felt (Dec 21, 2008)

I was going to make this award ceremony better, but i have a stomach virus so don't want to be sat on my computer.  Logging off now, bai <3


----------



## E (Dec 21, 2008)

what do we do now?


----------



## Felt (Dec 21, 2008)

You discuss whether you feel the results show any true reality on the forum.


----------



## E (Dec 21, 2008)

awful lot of single-digit results *__*


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 21, 2008)

i'm so underrated i can't even win most underrated


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2008)

Best and Hottest male? Lol what?


----------



## delirium (Dec 21, 2008)

Susano-o said:


> bestest (and funniest) couple eber



^^we got the moral victory.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 21, 2008)

Hollie said:


> You discuss whether you feel the results show any true reality on the forum.



Yes, corruption by popularity rules this place.


----------



## Xion (Dec 21, 2008)

*Biggest Spammer

Gary - 19 votes
Mider T - 13 votes
King - 5 votes
*

Apparently I haven't worked hard enough. 

Well there's always next year. :xzaru


----------



## E (Dec 21, 2008)

now we do the anti-awards 

THEM shits will be insane


----------



## Oujisama (Dec 21, 2008)

Xion said:


> *Biggest Spammer
> 
> Gary - 19 votes
> Mider T - 13 votes
> ...



Thats ridiculous, Xion should've won this hands down, or at least been second or third. No offense lol, its something to be proud of...possibly maybe


----------



## Xion (Dec 21, 2008)

Oujisama said:


> Thats ridiculous, Xion should've won this hands down, or at least been second or third. No offense lol, its something to be proud of...possibly maybe



Does Gary even post anymore much? 

But I do admit back when he was my Rival-kun his spamming skills were amazing...a single "lol" response in most threads. 

But now Mider T definitely should be Number One and honestly he should be proud of it...no matter how much effort I put into posting he still surpasses me by at least a 1000 usually. 

And King? Oldfag spammer?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 21, 2008)

My, what lackluster results.


----------



## E (Dec 21, 2008)

Xion said:


> And King? Oldfag spammer?



lol 

you havent seen that chugger in agony


----------



## Mia (Dec 21, 2008)

lol                .


----------



## Garfield (Dec 21, 2008)

> The Results
> 
> Best Overall Female
> 
> ...



Agreed with those.

Who the hell is Raikiri?

Most intelligent list lacks Mashed Potato, Jello Biafra, Dream Brother, Tsukiyomi, etc


----------



## Mia (Dec 21, 2008)

how many people voted after all?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2008)

I didn't win most helpful person? I call this bullshit


----------



## Xion (Dec 21, 2008)

Adee said:


> Agreed with those.
> 
> Who the hell is Raikiri?
> 
> Most intelligent list lacks Mashed Potato, Jello Biafra, Dream Brother, Tsukiyomi, etc



You as next moderator when you don't even know the likes of Raikiri? 

Get out you heathen!

He is by far one of the funniest members here...although I think Lastier is very funny (and awesome) as well. 

EDIT: Stop getting your avatar changed. It's so unlike you. 



mister. pek said:


> I didn't win most helpful person? I call this bullshit



There goes the snowflakes.


----------



## Mia (Dec 21, 2008)

'most helpful person' award winner is like the only thing i agree with


----------



## Garfield (Dec 21, 2008)

XION - I didn't bold myself for Mod 2009 

I have one thread in the bleach sections and maybe 10 overall posts...I have not a clue about Raikiri.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2008)

Exactly, no more snowflakes and no more funny mod fucks for you guys! 

 I'll show you my boring way of adminning.


----------



## Iria (Dec 21, 2008)

WOW I was sure I wouldn't get anything in this 

Thanks you guys <33333

And congrats to all the winners 

Maybe 2009 will be a completely different list of names


----------



## Xion (Dec 21, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Exactly, no more snowflakes and no more funny mod fucks for you guys!
> 
> I'll show you my boring way of adminning.



No we like them. Don't stop. 

They brighten up an otherwise unsnowflakey thread.


----------



## Mia (Dec 21, 2008)

i didnt get any modfucks and hate snow so i dun care


----------



## RugerRell (Dec 21, 2008)

NF Awards Bot said:


> *Hottest Male User*
> 
> Zaru - 4 votes
> Omnistrife - 3 votes
> Shroomsday - 2 votes



Where is the punch line? This must be a bad joke. 

How exactly were these picks done? There must be some shenanigans going on seeing how I've never lost a beauty contest. I challenge all three of these males to a beauty off if they really think they can hang with me.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2008)

Mia said:


> i didnt get any modfucks and hate snow so i dun care


Imma keep my snow just for your sake then


----------



## Xion (Dec 21, 2008)

RugerRell said:


> Where is the punch line? This must be a bad joke.
> 
> How exactly were these picks done? There must be some shenanigans going on seeing how I've never lost a beauty contest. I challenge all three of these males to a beauty off if they really think they can hang with me.



:rofl

Don't worry RugerRell, I'm sure next year you'll win the Biggest Douche part.


----------



## Mia (Dec 21, 2008)

imma out of dat thread then


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2008)

RugerRell said:


> Where is the punch line? This must be a bad joke.
> 
> How exactly were these picks done? There must be some shenanigans going on seeing how I've never lost a beauty contest. I challenge all three of these males to a beauty off if they really think they can hang with me.



lol a beauty off? how does that work exactly?


----------



## Garfield (Dec 21, 2008)

RugerRell said:


> Where is the punch line? This must be a bad joke.
> 
> How exactly were these picks done? There must be some shenanigans going on seeing how I've never lost a beauty contest. I challenge all three of these males to a beauty off if they really think they can hang with me.


You transcend the male species Ruger!


----------



## Iria (Dec 21, 2008)

RugerRell said:


> Where is the punch line? This must be a bad joke.
> 
> How exactly were these picks done? There must be some shenanigans going on seeing how I've never lost a beauty contest. I challenge all three of these males to a beauty off if they really think they can hang with me.




they purposely left you out because your beauty is too magnificent 


@ pekkles, your helpfulness if like RR's beauty....just too much for the forum to handle


----------



## RugerRell (Dec 21, 2008)

Adee said:


> You transcend the male species Ruger!





Phoenix said:


> they purposely left you out because your beauty is too magnificent



I knew there were rational explanations to this. They might want to put an asterisk on this award so others aren't fooled.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2008)

The award ended up becoming very Plaza/CB centered as assumed. 


Phoenix said:


> @ pekkles, your helpfulness if like RR's beauty....just too much for the forum to handle


Thank you, finally someone that understands me 


mia: You missed the sarcasm caek in my first post I think. 
Whoever wants it can eat it


----------



## Garfield (Dec 21, 2008)

Think of it as an accomplishment Ruger.

You've styled on these awards!


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Dec 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Best and Hottest male? Lol what?


/suports for teh lulz.
WHAT my name is not there. 

Well it's ok, there's always a next year.
 kidloco 31?


----------



## ez (Dec 21, 2008)

you should rename yourself to zoolander.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 21, 2008)

That reminds me, I need to finish my chocolate cake 

I had it shaped like a car to bring it home even!!


----------



## Jessica (Dec 21, 2008)

Awww.


----------



## Mia (Dec 21, 2008)

..........


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 21, 2008)

These results are all lies crafted up by the Illuminati to control the complacently stupid masses of these forums.

After all I'm not in ANY of them.


----------



## Para (Dec 21, 2008)

Well it wasn't as chatterbox-dominated as I thought it would be. That's a good thing.

Raikiri got a deserved couple of wins there; that's awesome. 



NF Awards Bot said:


> *Best member named Sunuvmann*
> 
> Sunuvmann - 1 vote


This result however, is bullshit. I demand a recount.



Adee said:


> Who the hell is Raikiri?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, just wow.

I didn't win even the hottest female nor the hottest male award? NF is filled with homophobic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I wanna thank the people who voted for myself as for the rest I'm glad you didn't, most of you were a mistake anyways. That's what happen when you don't condoms people, you get kids who can't comprehend greatness. 

Disgusting. Fuck all of you  


Raikiri is awesome


----------



## Masaki (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a gripe with the underrated awards.

How can you excel in being overlooked and be known for that?


----------



## Xion (Dec 21, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I have a gripe with the underrated awards.
> 
> How can you excel in being overlooked and be known for that?





Don't worry...I know you...you post in the One Piece section I think.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 21, 2008)

I voted for omnistrife cuz he's such a hunk


----------



## Xion (Dec 21, 2008)

Smoke said:


> I voted for omnistrife cuz he's such a hunk



Well we know you have an impeccable taste in men.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2008)

im kinda upset lava or BI diddnt win the troll award


----------



## Xion (Dec 21, 2008)

hammer said:


> im kinda upset lava or BI diddnt win the troll award



lava is nothing compared to BI.

He is the pimple on BI's Troll God ass. 

Shame he was permed.


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm         unique.


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice to see none of my votes made it (except for kidloco)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 21, 2008)

Yessss, I am very pleased that people agreed on the most intelligent and funny members. :3 I'm actually surprised that Raikiri made it because this isn't the Library. And woah, I got quite a few votes for the best staff member and helpful thing, thanks all. o_O

@RugerRell: I just couldn't bare to nominate you for the most handsome male because just the mere thought of you makes me feel faint and fluttery. That and I woulda nominated you for the best troll. :3


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2008)

How did the only category I get in is Best Spammer?  You all don't know Ryuk.

I should retire to the Cafe.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll be perfectly honest 

For best couple I said _fuck it_, and wrote Hollie x Zaru.


----------



## tgre (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol, I actually came up in this thread?

3rd in best thread starter.

Oh wow


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I should retire to the Cafe.



Oh, please do


----------



## Ram (Dec 21, 2008)

Just 5 more votes and I would have won nicest member.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh, please do



Good thing I don't value others opinions


----------



## Ram (Dec 21, 2008)

I second that request. Mider T, you are a sub par Plaza member.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2008)

Shut up      .


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh, please do





Ram said:


> I second that request. Mider T, you are a sub par Plaza member.



You guys are way too nice about this.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2008)

^You too  .


----------



## God (Dec 21, 2008)

Mia is THE hottest ......


----------



## Dogma (Dec 21, 2008)

I didn't know this was going on, 

But that's pretty cool, I suppose.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2008)

> *Moderator 2009*
> Dr Boskov - 3 votes



wat                  .


----------



## Garfield (Dec 21, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well that was pretty predictable. :/
> 
> With a lot of them I don't always feel like the most true people won...more like it's just the most known(or should I say most well loved) members.
> 
> ...


Why thanks for bitching after no contribution


----------



## Kairi (Dec 21, 2008)

I totally voted CX for most intellegent 

I voted Hollie for Mod '09, the first and something else I forgot.
I voted Andy for something
I voted Rie/Dave for best couple
And I forget the rest


----------



## Setoshi (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow the e-sucking amazes me....


----------



## Red (Dec 22, 2008)

The people I voted for didn't even reach the top three :/ ,except spy_smasher who I kept as the most helpful member. Fuck yeah gotta keep the pimp juice flowing 

Edit: Paracetamol boy didn't win hottest female? Really? Really? Really?


----------



## Setoshi (Dec 22, 2008)

Red said:


> The people I voted for didn't even reach the top three :/ ,except spy_smasher who I kept as the most helpful member. Fuck yeah gotta keep the pimp juice flowing
> 
> Edit: Paracetamol boy didn't win hottest female? Really? Really? Really?



well this was mainly advertised on the plaza so the results where sorta just for this section, not the entire forum. then also popularity comes into play :0


----------



## Setoshi (Dec 22, 2008)

ITT: KY starts drama.


----------



## kidloco (Dec 22, 2008)

fuck yeah!!!

kidloquiano for long and forever 

is kidloquiano is kidloquiano


----------



## Rios (Dec 22, 2008)

I doubt people are so happy about a win with 5 or 4 votes .



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I bet a lot of very active members didn't get a single vote, simply because hardly anyone likes them.



I got one


----------



## Dogma (Dec 22, 2008)

Adee said:


> You obviously don't understand popularity.
> 
> there's no easy way to popularity you know, people are popular for a reason, because they deserve it.
> 
> Yes even Paris Hilton deserves the type of popularity she gets. She doesn't get the positive jealousy inducing popularity.



^lol.

That's a pretty stupid message, honestly.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> If you say so.
> 
> *I know I'm popular at this board, although in a negative way. I guess you think I deserve that right?*
> 
> ...



You'd help your case more, if you didn't shoot yourself in the foot during the course of your post.


----------



## kidloco (Dec 22, 2008)

repwhore? 

i win a award lol

and wow 39 vote wow


----------



## Dogma (Dec 22, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't see how I did that.
> 
> I was replying to what he said about people deserving to be popular. So then I said "So I guess that means I deserve to be hated?"
> 
> ...



My point was, a Homeless man doesn't get food any quicker by realizing that he's homeless.

You didn't need to even refer to yourself in the post, You know people don't like you, and they know they don't like you obviously. Why point out the obvious?

I barely know you, but I know with that kind of attitude, I probably wouldn't like you all that much either.

Instead of worrying if your on enough people's friends lists, or whether your being nice enough, why not just post in a manner that is what it is. And let the chips fall where they may.

I don't like popular people either, and that point about how popularity isn't easy that Adee made was pretty stupid. It isn't something that's earned, it's just enough people saying "Yeah I like that" compared to people saying "No I don't."

But that point about how you'll never be loved by them is pretty pointless in itself, because I'm pretty sure popular people don't worry about whether they're popular or not, they just posted how they were and the above came true. Maybe it gets to their heads after awhile, but I'm pretty sure it didn't start that way.

If it's meant to happen, it'll happen, and if it isn't it isn't.  You saying it like that just makes yourself further from what your apparently hoping for..


----------



## Empress (Dec 22, 2008)

those results are all bullshit, srsly


----------



## Dogma (Dec 22, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I do post the way I am, I'm a really honest person on here. I don't try to be a fake person in order to get people to like me more or anything like that. I am the way I am.



Well, then it is what it is.

But you might want to look at the fact that you just refered to yourself 7 times in roughly 39 words, and all of them were about how you were this or that, practically defending yourself.

I mean, with numbers like that you have to realize that maybe that might rub some people the wrong way. 



> I'm a really insecure person by nature though. I'm the kid who was always picked last when people would pick teams back in school and stuff like that.


I don't mean to be rude, but I can't really do anything with that. And considering it happened so long I'm assuming, neither can you about it.

Maybe it's just cause my momma taught me to be as soft as a brick, but I'm pretty sure the popular people that we're talking about don't do what you just did. I don't mean to pick on you, but I'm trying to help you understand that popularity and lack thereof happen for a reason.

Inability to change, or the lack of realization that it's long overdue help support that.



> Anyway, I never expected to get votes in the categories or anything. I just hoped that I'd see more variety in the results instead of mostly just really popular people winning most of them.


I guess so, I got second place in debating when I don't post here for most of the reasons that are being talked about. Repwhores and other boring conversations that really just aren't my style.

However, I will say that this is an important section, and that some people really do deserve some of the mentions they got. It ain't all bullshit, look at Zaru, he's probably pretty deserving for what he got.

But as another poster said, it was basically a popularity contest from the get go within the chatterbox, lack of mention doesn't mean lack of validity or credibility as a nomination. It just means you didn't have the person who realized it in the voting thread at the time, or more people saw it for someone else.

That's about it.

Oh, but saying it the way you were saying it, and like a few others just looks like whining because you or the person who had in mind didn't win. That shits just funny.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Dec 22, 2008)

NF Awards Bot said:


> *Best Overall Male*
> 
> *Zaru *- 18 votes
> Distracted - 4 votes
> ...



O.K I am so gonna smex Zaru san 



Kyuuui puts it on her "to do" list


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 22, 2008)

From the looks of it, KY is jealous.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 22, 2008)

these results is bullshit. how come i aint even runner up for most intelligence?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 22, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:
			
		

> Well that was pretty predictable. :/
> 
> With a lot of them I don't always feel like the most true people won...more like it's just the most known(or should I say most well loved) members.
> 
> ...



My life was ruined and I was about to /////wrists, but then I saw that I won that award and for the first time EVER, I felt special. Suddenly the urge to slash went away and I could once again look in the mirror and smile at the person looking back at me.

Then I read this.

Thanks for ruining my life ......

I thought people cared about me, but I guess everyone secretly hates me


----------



## Chillouh (Dec 22, 2008)

ITT: a lot of people are butthurt.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 22, 2008)

NF Awards Bot said:


> *Most Unique member*
> 
> Susano-o - 5 votes
> Utah Crip - 3 votes
> Lord Yu - 3 votes


Holy shit. I got something.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 22, 2008)

People should realize that unless you won by a landslide in this thing, it really doesn't mean anything.

I wish people would use their common sense and actually look at the numbers.

But then again, I guess common sense isn't so common.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Dec 22, 2008)

these results are so surprising


----------



## Felt (Dec 22, 2008)

Note: The results of these awards do not represent the entire forum populace and are in no way entirely accurate.


----------



## Empress (Dec 22, 2008)

^ you should've said that first, sister


----------



## Felt (Dec 22, 2008)

i did in the voting thread


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh my, I don't know what to say.

I'm flattered, really.

On behalf of Seiko, I accept this award for best supporting member and most impressive display of intelligence.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Best and Hottest male? Lol what?



Yah, I lol'd.

rofl <33


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Oh my, I don't know what to say.
> 
> I'm flattered, really.
> 
> On behalf of Seiko, I accept this award for best supporting member and most impressive display of intelligence.





kimidoll said:


> Yah, I lol'd.
> 
> rofl <33


Lol <3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 22, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> these results is bullshit. how come i aint even runner up for most intelligence?


Because you're black.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol <3



Don't you 'lol' me.  <3


----------



## Felt (Dec 22, 2008)

I wonder if I would have won anything if I hadn't made this myself.  ?

It's a question we will never know.


----------



## Mia (Dec 22, 2008)

i'd vote for you if you werent the hostess


----------



## King (Dec 22, 2008)

Look at all the butthurt people. *sighs*

Fucken idiots.


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 22, 2008)

ok, long story short, the only one who rlly won anything at all is kidloco


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Dec 22, 2008)

Empress said:


> those results are all bullshit, srsly




ahaha i second that 

kela ma9'7ara o eli 9owito ohma asasan biased o aktharhom min el blender -_-


----------



## Felt (Dec 22, 2008)

You can't expect the votes to be different if you don't vote though.


----------



## Setoshi (Dec 22, 2008)

Susano-o said:


> ok, long story short, the only one who rlly won anything at all is kidloco



Lol that one was a given.

"Fucking you ass"


----------



## Bonten (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations winners!


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 22, 2008)

in different posiciones (sp?)

I've grown quite fond of kidloco over the years, I rlly need to rep him more


----------



## Xion (Dec 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> wat.



I hope that is for mod of the MD. 



setomaven said:


> Wow the e-sucking amazes me....



Does it amaze you? Really? Disturb...maybe. But amaze?



kunoichi_doctor22 said:


> ahaha i second that
> 
> kela ma9'7ara o eli 9owito ohma asasan biased o aktharhom min el blender -_-



Take your devilspeak elsewhere.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 22, 2008)

> Best member named Sunuvmann
> 
> Sunuvmann - 1 vote



Wat**


----------



## abstract (Dec 22, 2008)

man I should have duped this fuck out of this contest. 


hottest male member would have fucking been mine


----------



## Felt (Dec 22, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wat**



congratulations!


----------



## Ina (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations!

*throws flowers*


----------



## Mia (Dec 22, 2008)

Hollie how many people voted? in total


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 22, 2008)

Hollie said:


> congratulations!





> Sunuvmann - 1 vote





> 1 vote





> 1 vote





> 1 vote





> 1 vote


......................wat


----------



## Empress (Dec 22, 2008)

kunoichi_doctor22 said:


> ahaha i second that
> 
> kela ma9'7ara o eli 9owito ohma asasan biased o aktharhom min el blender -_-



 

ana ba3ad mn el 5ala6  weeewooooooooo
a9lan mb 7lwa el fkra asasaaaaaan


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2008)

That language looks like someone is smashing his head on the keyboard


----------



## Empress (Dec 22, 2008)

RugerRell said:


> Where is the punch line? This must be a bad joke.
> 
> How exactly were these picks done? There must be some shenanigans going on seeing how I've never lost a beauty contest. I challenge all three of these males to a beauty off if they really think they can hang with me.



  



Para said:


> This result however, is bullshit. I demand a recount.



yeah srsly recount 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> *I didn't win even the hottest female nor the hottest male award? *NF is filled with homophobic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I wanna thank the people who voted for myself as for the rest I'm glad you didn't, most of you were a mistake anyways. That's what happen when you don't condoms people, you get kids who can't comprehend greatness.



YEAH WHAT THE HELL PEOPLE HOW COULD YOU NOT VOTE FOR THIS MALE... FEMALE MEMBER AS THE HOTTEST 



setomaven said:


> Wow the e-sucking amazes me....



isn't it wonderful 



Zaru said:


> That language looks like someone is smashing his head on the keyboard



that's l33t, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2008)

I wish I was as 1337 as you


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Dec 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That language looks like someone is smashing his head on the keyboard




i'm sorry zaru, but not many people are able to speak 3 languages in 1  people with primitive thinking/minds don't have the brain capacity to do it. So, i'm sorry if we lost you there buddy, we'll try and make it more simple for you and your likes


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2008)

kunoichi_doctor22 said:


> i'm sorry zaru, but not many people are able to speak 3 languages in 1  people with primitive thinking/minds don't have the brain capacity to do it. So, i'm sorry if we lost you there buddy, we'll try and make it more simple for you and your likes



Of course, everyone that doesn't speak your language is primitive


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Dec 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Of course, everyone that doesn't speak your language is primitive


most probably, it's the hardest language in the world  

there's an arabic thread in the language section, and i'll gladly teach you..........if you're up for the challenge ofcourse


----------



## Ina (Dec 22, 2008)

Zaru stop spamming


----------



## kidloco (Dec 22, 2008)

i understand little l33t

w00t

ok only that can write lol

oh you susano  (over years? i only have here one year )

yup im the real winner, i had the most vote , 39 votes? who the second more votes? 19? 18?? en tu cara coyote cosmico!!!

what i see much poeples know for my kidloquiano

and i lol the one whos lose

posiciones is positions

but if not put spanish is not fun in my location


----------



## Empress (Dec 22, 2008)

spanish is just too sexy


----------



## kidloco (Dec 22, 2008)

eso mismo digo, espanol es uno de mi sexyness

and kidloquiano in spanish too


----------



## Empress (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah totally


----------



## kidloco (Dec 22, 2008)

me encantas tu set empress <3


----------



## Empress (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't understand that but it looks sexy


----------



## yes (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't really care about the results, I didn't win anything anyway.


----------



## Empress (Dec 22, 2008)

you won my hart


----------



## kidloco (Dec 22, 2008)

asi mismo mamasita linda, quiere ir a tomar un buen encebollado de pescado


----------



## yes (Dec 22, 2008)

Empress said:


> you won my hart



OMG! NO WAIII!  *raeps*


----------



## Empress (Dec 22, 2008)

don't rape the hart


----------



## vervex (Dec 22, 2008)

Best couple should have been Vervex X Curry  and Most artistic should have been Vervex X Curry too 


Popularity contest is popularity contest. Oh Well


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 22, 2008)

Susano-o said:


> ok, long story short, the only one who rlly won anything at all is kidloco


Don't worry Susano-o, you won my heart the moment I saw you with the Orochimaru skiing set so long ago. From that moment I knew I found a fan with good tastes.


----------



## Iria (Dec 22, 2008)

oh yeah lol

/destickies the voting thread and stickies results for awhile


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 22, 2008)

ah for the record, not butthurt, just noting that kidloco is the only winner

which is actually awesome imo

but thanks, Ya Cutie Cabbie Show  


ok wait one second... that set


----------



## tgre (Dec 22, 2008)

UtahCrip said:


> these results is bullshit. how come i aint even runner up for *most intelligence*?



I lol'd.



And lol Zaru.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2008)

What are you talking about, Raiden

Why would anyone in that category need to have been a mod previously
And hollie wasn't an smod on NF


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What are you talking about, Raiden
> 
> Why would anyone in that category need to have been a mod previously
> And hollie wasn't an smod on NF



I meant to write "co mod" lol.

Oh wait...now I see lol, I'm tired leave me alone .

but thx.


----------



## Iria (Dec 22, 2008)

lol think about it Raiden...2009 hasnt happened yet

these people arent mods...

EDIT: ok rofl


----------



## Adonis (Dec 22, 2008)

Internet popularity is serious business.

I nominate RugerRell for 'Most People Styled On'


----------



## Felt (Dec 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And hollie wasn't an smod on NF





i so was


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2008)

Hollie said:


> i so was


Not on NF


----------



## Felt (Dec 22, 2008)

you saw through my clever disguise


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2008)

If I didn't know about your HRF deeds, I'd be heavily confused


----------



## Felt (Dec 22, 2008)

I really love my rep rank over there.


----------



## tgre (Dec 22, 2008)

ITT: Neliel and Zaru do stuff and people fap over it.

...

/faps


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2008)

Seriously, how the fuck did I get 2009 Mod?

What the fucking hell is wrong with you voters?


----------



## Leraine (Dec 23, 2008)

Sel will have an "accident" and the next best person for MD Mod will prolly be you?


----------



## Felt (Dec 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Seriously, how the fuck did I get 2009 Mod?
> 
> What the fucking hell is wrong with you voters?



You were second


----------



## kidloco (Dec 23, 2008)

kidloco for mod


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 24, 2008)

Leraine said:


> Sel will have an "accident" and the next best person for MD Mod will prolly be you?



I fear for the MD, if that's the case.



Hollie said:


> You were second



The fact that I'm on there is frightening enough.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm extremely butthurt


----------



## Bleach (Dec 24, 2008)

I was expecting this


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 25, 2008)

I guess I've cam whored too much to be voted as Hottest Male User.  I guess I'll to improve my photoshop skillz for next year.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 25, 2008)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> ITT: Neliel and Zaru do stuff and people fap over it.
> 
> ...
> 
> /faps


XD


/faps


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, an NF awards bullshit thing and I was neither invited nor nominated for anything? Well that's a big fuck you, then, isn't it? Well fuck you too, NF!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh where would my laughs be if I didn't have the power to read deleted posts. xD


Kusogitsune said:


> Wow, an NF awards bullshit thing and I was neither invited nor nominated for anything? Well that's a big fuck you, then, isn't it? Well fuck you too, NF!


You know you are too special to be pegged into any one category. If it makes you feel any better I vaguely thought about you for the troll one.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 25, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh where would my laughs be if I didn't have the power to read deleted posts. xD
> 
> You know you are too special to be pegged into any one category. If it makes you feel any better I vaguely thought about you for the troll one.



Yeah right, "vaguely". You probably "vaguely" thought about Kurogane and got our names confused or something. 

I mean, troll? Where do you get this stuff from? Dammit, I need another drink.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 25, 2008)

^Mostly I was thinking about you for your early days for HoU, you have to admit, you were something.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 25, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> ^Mostly I was thinking about you for your early days for HoU, you have to admit, you were something.



Guess I'm a has-been who never was then. God damn my cheating wife, pulling away my last escape! Oh well, I still have alcohol.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 25, 2008)

^Hard to top someone who we have banned at least 500 dupes from.  And no, that number is not exaggerated, I wish it was.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 25, 2008)

And to think, Jizz was my favorite sparring partner when we were both newbies. Ah, good times, good times. I tells ya, Jizz brought out the best in me, I think. And now, it's like he don't know me anymore. Probably didn't help that I was dead for a couple months either.
What to do what to do?

Ah well, since I'm drunk and horny it's Christmas, and you obviously have nothing better to do since you're actually talking to me, wanna fuck?


----------



## Felt (Dec 25, 2008)

One person voted you for the comeback! award kuso


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 25, 2008)

Maybe Kusogitsune should have won funniest member. Congrats to all winners.  and thanks too <3


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 25, 2008)

Goddamn it, Rie, how many damn namechanges do you need? If you kept changing your location everytime you changed your name, nobody would ever know who the hell you are. Why must you fuck with my brain like that?

Yeah, I'm still refusing to use smileys. Deal with it, peoples.


----------



## Setoshi (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm surprised Del/T-Chan weren't even nominated for best couple.


----------



## Raikiri (Dec 26, 2008)

Adee said:


> Agreed with those.
> 
> Who the hell is Raikiri?


hi, my name is raikiri, and i am this super awesome, handsome, brilliant, magnetic, intoxicating, dynamic, well groomed, and humble being of divine origins. actually, no, i'm not all that. but kisame is, which is all that matters. also might want to add "well-hung" and "serial killer" to the list of kisame's characteristics.

i don't post that much in the naruto sections anymore, mostly due to time constraints and lack of kisame panels. i also stopped reading the manga for a while when, during sakura vs sasori, sasori's dildo glove failed to penetrate sakura or chiyo, much to my chagrin.

i post a bit more often in bleach, mostly because bleach is silly and easy to poke fun at. also, hitsugaya and hinamoari sux.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Raikiri is awesome


thank you for confirming what i've always suspected.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 26, 2008)

Kusogitsune said:


> Goddamn it, Rie, how many damn namechanges do you need? If you kept changing your location everytime you changed your name, nobody would ever know who the hell you are. Why must you fuck with my brain like that?
> 
> Yeah, I'm still refusing to use smileys. Deal with it, peoples.



I'm done for a good while. Most of my name changes were jokes, not really official changes.

My location will stay the same always.


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2008)

setomaven said:


> I'm surprised Del/T-Chan weren't even nominated for best couple.



They were in 4th position.  I guess inactivity harmed their chances.


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 26, 2008)

who the fuck is Raikiri ?

congrats to the winners !


----------



## ez (Dec 26, 2008)

people really don't know raikiri?


----------



## Oujisama (Dec 26, 2008)

ezxx said:


> people really don't know raikiri?



You cant expect everybody to know everybody, no matter how well known the person might be...


----------



## ez (Dec 26, 2008)

i was just thinking out loud, rhetorically


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2008)

I still want to know how I won a category with just 1 vote. And how I was the only one voted for it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 26, 2008)

Holy...I've never seen Raikiri outside of the Bleach/Naruto sections. It is an honor, it is like a grope of greatness.


----------



## Felt (Dec 27, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> I still want to know how I won a category with just 1 vote. And how I was the only one voted for it.



Because I just made it up at the end.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, shit. Did anyone vote for me?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 28, 2008)

Well well, this is the first time I've seen Raikiri in a section that isn't Bleach or Naruto related.



Now I'll have to start posting in the Society Library just to compete.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Dec 28, 2008)

Alright, some loserspeople and I agree that Iria = Nicest User (I'm surprised that YK wasn't on there as well, she seems like a nice person as well)!  I was basing that on how nice she was during Gary's interview (have any more of those been conducted or was that the only one...ya, I'm in lurker mode right now, plus I'm not terribly active either...) and how she puts up with slobs that want to jump her e-bones.


Any plans to post the other people that didn't make it to the top 3 (probably no, since this might take a while...)?


----------



## Halo (Dec 28, 2008)

Raikiri posting in this thread just made it win. I don't recall ever seeing him outside of the Library or Bleach section, glad that he's been recognized. He's the reason I'm in love with Kisame. One of my favorite posters of all time.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2008)

**


----------



## Sharada (Dec 29, 2008)

Is something different?


----------



## Felt (Dec 29, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> **



I'm afraid that you didn't win anything.

You did get 100% of the votes for Worst Mod, but I felt that you must have been cheating so I removed it.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 29, 2008)

The advantage of being Worst Mod is that cheating is appropriate for the award.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 29, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> The advantage of being Worst Mod is that cheating is appropriate for the award.



I KNEW IT! You were my tip for being worse Mod. Everytime I get banned you make fun of me when I complain about it


----------



## Raikiri (Dec 29, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Holy...I've never seen Raikiri outside of the Bleach/Naruto sections. It is an honor, it is like a grope of greatness.


yeah, i didnt know about this thread until someone alerted me thru a PM. this forum is so huge, i can't look at everything, so i just focus on naruto and bleach libraries. i occasionally check out the fanart section for the heck of it, too.

also, to everyone who doesnt know who i am, i dont care so long as you acknowledge that kisame is the god of sex.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2009)

do we really still need this up?


----------



## Chillouh (Jan 12, 2009)

Good question


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2009)

Chillouh, mah man. Wussup? 

Haven't seen you in forever.

How are you? How's your wife bonney? How bout little bill and suzie? Is he still in little league? How is it going for him? How about Suzie, did she get that part in the school play?


----------



## Chillouh (Jan 12, 2009)

I am not doing fine man. Actually I am very close to killing myself! 

Bonney left me and took our two kids 

I lost my family, the only thing in my life that was worth living for 

I feel like I have nothing to live for anymore, maybe I should just end my shitty life....


Anyway enough about me, how about you, how have you been  ?


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2009)

I've been doing great.

I met this really awesome woman her name was Bonn......uh Julie, yea she was awesome.

She told me she was in a relation ship and she left the guy she was with. I feel kinda bad for him, who ever he was. The only problem was that she brought along her 2 little kids, I think the kid's name was bil.....Alex and the girls name was......Stephanie.

I'm sorry about your problems


----------



## legan (Jan 12, 2009)

wtf I wasn't on any =/


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 14, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> The advantage of being Worst Mod is that cheating is appropriate for the award.



why do some people think you're the worst mod? i don't think so.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 14, 2009)

Hemingway said:


> why do some people think you're the worst mod? i don't think so.


Some people say it's because of ignorance. 
Some people say it's because of apathy. 
Truth is, though, I don't know and I don't care.


----------



## Iria (Jan 14, 2009)

^here here


Hey what do you guys think should happen to this thread? Archive? Just unsticky? Leave it be for as long as possible?


----------



## Felt (Jan 14, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> ^here here
> 
> 
> Hey what do you guys think should happen to this thread? Archive? Just unsticky? Leave it be for as long as possible?



Archive?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 15, 2009)

Move to the OBD, play thread tug of war with Halfhearted.


----------



## Empress (Jan 15, 2009)

just remove the sticky and let it burn


----------



## Smoke (Jan 15, 2009)

I have an idea


----------



## Mashy (Jan 15, 2009)

VISIT A HOBO'S HOME?


----------



## Felt (Jan 15, 2009)

I think trashing would be a bit harsh 

Especially since i put alot more effort into this that people did for the Naruto Awards and they all got sparkles.

/jealousy


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 15, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I think trashing would be a bit harsh
> 
> Especially since i put alot more effort into this that people did for the Naruto Awards and they all got sparkles.
> 
> /jealousy



Wow, a nobody like me made Hollie jealous. 
I don't know if I should smile, or if I should smile really hard.


----------



## legan (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with Smoke.


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Jan 23, 2009)

I never even knew about this, bui. I hope I can get nominated next time, bui!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2009)

Lock and move, plz.


kthnxbye.


----------



## Felt (Jan 23, 2009)

To the archive


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2009)

I want sparkles........without putting any effort ofc


----------



## Iria (Jan 24, 2009)

^ rofl

/to the archives


----------

